# STEAK OUT CHAIN OR MARQUET



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I am considering a purchase of a steak out chain like this one. http://www.gundogsupply.com/tbibproststo.html

I was thinking this looked like a good way to keep the dog in chill mode while waiting to run a brace hunt test. Is there anyone that has a better tool then this? I was thinking I will use it in the front yard for 15- 20 minutes a day supervised, just to get him used to it. Seeing people walk by and eventually giving in to the tie out and relaxing about it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems like a reasonably good product for short term use, zigzag. Maybe some of the hunters will chime in.

_p.s. There was a little boo boo in your hyperlink, so I fixed it and it works now. _


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Plenty of people use them. I don't know the brand name of mine but they work well for hunt test. Just make sure there are swivles on each end of the chain.You can also buy cake bundt pan for watering the dog. Place the stake in the middle of it, and the dog can't spill its water.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I used one last year as part of Sammy's basic training.
Dog just needed to learn to stay calm. 

http://www.canadiangundogsupply.com/Portable-Whoa-Post.html

Not sure if this serves the same purpose but this is the one I used... Always supervised the dog, of course.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a great idea about the bundt pan, TexasRed!!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

The watering pan sounds like a great idea I will look for one of those


----------

